# qemu-devel - networking problem



## abishai (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello!

I'm still fighting with qemu. I tried to build emulators/qemu-devel. It builds and runs, but I'm stuck with networking support.

I created tap0 device and added it to bridge. Also, I `chmod`'ed it to 0777 for tests. The problem is that qemu ignores my tap0 and tries to autocreate a new one.
`qemu-system-i386 -m 256 -vga vmware -net nic,model=rtl8139 -net tap,name=tap0 -hda ~/Virtual/winxp.img -boot c -localtime`

```
qemu-system-i386: -net tap,name=tap0: could not open /dev/tap: Permission denied
qemu-system-i386: -net tap,name=tap0: Device 'tap' could not be initialized
```
According man, I'm writing start command correctly. Even under root, tap0 device is ignored, tap1 is autocreated instead. Any ideas what I'm missing here?


----------

